# Game #69 (3/20): Los Angeles Lakers @ Boston Celtics



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (34-34) Boston Celtics (28-39)


Date: Monday, March 20th
Time: 4:30 pm





Starters

​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.342*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D.West</td><td align="center" valign="top">W.Szczerbiak</td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Pierce</td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Gomes</td><td align="center" valign="top">R.LaFrentz</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *27.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG* 4.4
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.389*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.402*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table>

Reserves

​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">K. Perkins</td><td align="center" valign="top">O.Greene</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Jefferson</td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Allen</td><td align="center" valign="top">G.Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>52</td> <td>14</td> <td>.788</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>29-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>32-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.4</td> <td>88.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>45</td> <td>20</td> <td>.692</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.3</td> <td>101.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>38</td> <td>30</td> <td>.559</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.8</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>52</td> <td>15</td> <td>.776</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>29-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td>99.3</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>38</td> <td>26</td> <td>.594</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>37</td> <td>29</td> <td>.561</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.3</td> <td>88.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.5</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>33</td> <td>33</td> <td>.500</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>22-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>99.4</td> <td>98.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*34*</td> <td>*34*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td>*19*</td> <td><nobr>*18-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*16-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.7*</td> <td>*97.4*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>33</td> <td>.484</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>19-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>31</td> <td>35</td> <td>.470</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.8</td> <td>94.4</td> <td class="redfont">-3.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>37</td> <td>.439</td> <td>23</td> <td><nobr>13-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-12</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>28</td> <td>37</td> <td>.431</td> <td>23 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>27</td> <td>39</td> <td>.409</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>19-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>26</td> <td>39</td> <td>.400</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>102.0</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>46</td> <td>.303</td> <td>32</td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-29</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.4</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="redfont">-8.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​ 

Upcoming Games

March 22nd - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
March 24th - vs.







- FSN

March 26th - vs.







- FSN

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN
<!-- / message --><!-- sig --><!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->​


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

No matter how hard the Lakers play this game, they're going to lose? Why? The stupid refs... :eek8:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I think we can take this one.
Kobe is back from the slump. And Odom is playing at a very high level lately.

There is no reason that we will lose this game. 

This is a must win, and losing this means we are going to be below 50.

If we lose this, then I have lost total faith in the Lakers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If the Lakers win this one they will have the 7th seed because Sacramento doesn't play until Tuesday.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce vs Kobe part 2


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

whats been up with brian cook? He hasn't played more than 25 minutes in like 10 games. Terrible time for him to loose focus (if he ever had any).


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont even know anymore guys, its not like i dont have any faith with our team, but if the officiating is a replica of yesterday's Cavaliers game, then im goin to just pin this as a loss.

Yesterday was just like a nightmare. Our Laker team was robbed...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yesterday was just like a nightmare. Our Laker team was robbed...


At Gunpoint no less....

Whatever,GO LAKESHOW!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



CAN A BROTHA GET A CALL??????? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We need to win three of the next four, with or without Mihm.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We need to win three of the next four, with or without Mihm.


 New Orleans and Milwaukee should be wins, Boston might be as well, and then we have the Kinds who we can play with, especially in L.A. We just have to beat the right teams, a win against N.O gives us one more game against them in the standings, same with Sac town. Oh well, we'll see, I'm actually gonna get to watch this game since I don't have to work.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Ugh...Why does Kcal9 always have to delay games that start at 4:30...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Ugh...Why does Kcal9 always have to delay games that start at 4:30...


Ratings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh they figure they can get more people to watch if they wait an hour... bs


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

And the game has begin.

Lets go Lakers! 
We need this game like no matter what.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

32-26 for the Lakers after first.

Kobe is great!
Like I said, his slumping time is over...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to start to the second quarter by Odom.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm loving Odom's play these days.

His been playing like an all-star for the longest time ever. How many games? I think 5 + already.

Now, I really hope the Lakers doesn't trade Odom because his soo good now. 

Lakers can really beat any team they want if Kobe and Odom both plays at high level.

But they gotta learn how to freaking close the game if the game is going down the wire.
If they have done that and won 50%, Lakers would have been like 5-6th seed by now.

It's impressive that the Lakers are 7th seed considering all those CAN or SHOULD win games they lost.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

it would suck if you guys lost to your arch rival seeing as how you guys are barley in the playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom has always had the potential to be a great player. For some reason though he just hasn't put it all together.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

56-40 at Halftime.

Keep this up, and we can win this.
But I don't really trust the Lakers at all because I have a feeling they are going to blow the lead away. Either in the 3rd or 4th quarter.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

1 fta? wtf.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, the lead is down to 10 now.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I really hate Kobe's shot selection.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Well, the lead is down to 10 now.


Oh great. I knew something like that is gonna happen.
But they called a Timeout at the right time.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> I really hate Kobe's shot selection.


I agree. He takes almost impossible shots. It doesn't really matter if the Lakers are going to win, but when the game is going down to the wire, I think he needs to stop taking those shots.

The thing is, sometimes, it goes in, and that is what makes him such an awesome player and that also makes basketball so enjoyable to watch when he makes those almost impossible shots.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is really annoying, the Celtics have a 19-3 advantage at the FT line, is it just me or does it seem like Kobe's not getting as many calls as he used to before the 81 points game?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> I really hate Kobe's shot selection.


Watching him play is just plain nervewrecking. 

He needs to drive more and stop chucking. 11/28 for only 23 pts in the 3rd quarter? wtf, they need ot force feed Odom the ball.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow...It's only the 3rd quarter and Kobe has already chucked 28 shots. He's probably going to go for a new record....most shots chucked in a game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe is a non-factor. He is stinking up the place right now.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not watchng the game, but the free throw discrepency is starting to worry me. Are the refs ****ing the Lakers again? or are they just too jumpshot happy tonight?

I'm not liking hte box score very much. A ten point lead for the Lakers is like a 5 pt lead for any other team.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Watch the Lakers lose another game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

if they fall under 500 against Boston, they might as well say bye bye to the playoffs.

perfect. 6 pt game.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

82-74 going to the forth.

Don't blow this up Lakers.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Here are 2 positives, Kwame is playing great and Kobe is playing like arse and we are still winning.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

When the lakers were going through Odom... they were doing so much better in this game... Odom was scoring and also gettin gothers involved... Kobe is just making it betwen him and Tony Allen.....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

95-86, Lakers up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe is getting mugged, and no foul's are being called. Also I didn't see the hook that Odom did to get position in the paint ? seems like the ref's are giving the Celtics all the calls.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

99-92, Kobe's hit his last 2 shots, both very clutch might I add.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Its all good... let em call whatever... the win will be that much sweeter.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats not a foul???? wtf!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Finally a call... damn!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

OMFG!
Kobe just got FOULED!
UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Peirce alone has shot as many free throws as the whole Lakers team....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Watch the Lakers lose another game.


Eat your words now.. :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Game Ovah!
Pierce fouled out...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I love how Kobe just dove for that ball... some super stars would never do that....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

105-97 Final... Lakers win!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana: Kobe keeps Lakers above .500 :banana:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

105-97
Glad that they held on.

Good that they win. Now i'm all happy now


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All stats, all good. Lakers end up with a win.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Watch the Lakers lose another game.


Shame on You!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We won because The Celtics shot threes and we drove to the basket when it counted. Good game. The Lakers regrouped after every boston run. Now it's official: We are better than last year (34 wins :biggrin


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I hated the Boston Announcers, they kept talking about KOBE like he was causing trouble for the Lakers. Although I admit today he took way too many shots, 39...unless he was planning to score 81 points again. 30 shots wouldve been enough for him. But anyways the Boston announcers kept saying "KOBE got mad at luke because LUKE didn't pass him the ball or even call a timeout, instead passed it to another Laker who took the last shot and missed". KOBE was the one who took that last shot! what the hell!???


BUT GOOD GAME KWAME!....once he works on his jumper during the summer he'll be an effective center. :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Here are 2 positives, Kwame is playing great and Kobe is playing like arse and we are still winning.


Unbelievably so, we still won the game despite Kobe shooting 39 x. Wins is a win :cheers: 


Watch out Sacramento..Its payback time! :curse:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Meh my mistake. I'm still too pissed from the Cavs game...this Celtics game had such a similar situation. Ah well, a win is a win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is a nice slap to the officials face. trying to make the lakers go 0-3 on the road

sons of guns need a spanking on their buttocks


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if we were to have lost that, it would have been the first sweep by boston of the lakers in 15 years


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im happy that we won! :banana: 


But the officiating once again was rediculous! I counted at least 5 or 6 times on the 4th qtr alone that Kobe drove to the basket and got hammered but no call was made!! :curse: 
Lamar was also robbed of a few by the horrible officiating! :curse: 

You can see that Kobe was biting his tongue the whole game because he cant afford another T. If i were Kobe i would call Lamar over after one of the those bull**** calls and have Lamar go off on the refs and pick up the T for him!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Meh my mistake. I'm still too pissed from the Cavs game...this Celtics game had such a similar situation. Ah well, a win is a win.


np! 

Just never give up on your team. Learn from me...I am a Cubs & Eagles fan but still faithful and hopeful.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Finally a win, and i knew Kobe would bolw Celtics away in my way home, yeah baby, Pay back time , watch out Queens


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kwame almost had a triple double

wheres all the kwame haters?

HOLLA IF YOURE STILL HERE


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God, what the hell is up with these referees? It's not as though they have missed hard calls or that this has only gone on for a game or two.

Kobe is getting repeatedly butchered game after game, RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE REFS and nothing is being called.

It's clear that this isn't just some big coincidence. The refs have been given some sort of instruction by the league. You would have thought that these idiots would have made it less obvious. I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> God, what the hell is up with these referees? It's not as though they have missed hard calls or that this has only gone on for a game or two.
> 
> Kobe is getting repeatedly butchered game after game, RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE REFS and nothing is being called.
> 
> It's clear that this isn't just some big coincidence. The refs have been given some sort of instruction by the league. You would have thought that these idiots would have made it less obvious. I have never seen anything like this.


Well, these refs were nowhere near as bad as the ones during the Cavs game. At least these refs called the 'very obvious' fouls on Kobe this game. (I guess these refs saw the last game and relealized the stupidity of the Kobe bias)


----------

